# 2012er Beefcake DH



## Get_down (14. Januar 2012)

Wann? Wo? Preis?
Und das Beefcake DH8 gibts nicht in S oder?


----------



## -MIK- (14. Januar 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Wann? Wo? Preis?



Ich ergänze, wann kann ich bestellen? Das ja mal porn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (14. Januar 2012)

roseversand.de?  Antrieb und Farbe sind dort aber wohl anders...


----------



## piilu (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist echt nen schieckes Rad, hoffentlich sind die endlich von dem Lila und Orange weg


----------



## psycho82 (14. Januar 2012)

Was ist das für eine Sattel??? 

Suche für mein noch aufzubauendes Rad einen gelb-schwarzen oder schwarz-gelben Sattel und der oben sieht zumindest in der Ansicht nicht schlecht aus!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## bendix (14. Januar 2012)

Echt schicker Rahmen 
@psycho: schau mal bei nukeproof, die haben ein paar gelb-schwarze Sättel


----------



## psycho82 (14. Januar 2012)

bendix schrieb:


> @psycho: schau mal bei nukeproof, die haben ein paar gelb-schwarze Sättel


Hi, die Saettel von Nukeproof und auch den Selle Italia Slr in gelb kenne ich bereits, trotzdem danke ;-)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Get_down (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, das Beefcake DH8 ist weiss hat keine Carbocage und son Schnickschnack
und gibts nich in S


----------



## bendix (15. Januar 2012)

Den Beef Cake Rahmen in Schwarz/Gelb/Raw wird mein Projekt für den nächsten Winter


----------



## -Nikome- (30. Januar 2012)

Nun bei Rose im onlineshop...

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-team-vaujany-edition/aid:579695


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

sehr geil! Bei dem Preis lohnt sich das BC DH8 aber nicht wirklich mehr - Stichwort: Dämpfer, LRS, usw.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (2. Februar 2012)

Mehr Saint und BOOM


----------

